# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Zyprexa,wie kent dit?

## krekel

Hoi lieve mensen,gisteren naar psychiater geweest en Zyprexa 5 mg bijgekregen om men dip te overbruggen. Gisterenavond genomen ,maar...loop al ganse dag in een zweefmolen en ben zo bang .Denk dat het een bijwerking is???? Iemand ervaring mee????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

mijn broer heeft dit ook een tijdje moeten gebruiken. Hij werd er ook heel erg moe van. Als je hier ongerust over bent, moet je dat gewoon tegen je arts zeggen hoor! Het is niet de bedoeling dat je je er nog beroerder door gaat voelen natuurlijk. Maar soms is het helaas zo dat je de medicijnen gewoon nodig hebt en de bijwerkingen moet je dan voor lief nemen... Zo lang je er maar wel baat bij hebt.
Het kan natuurlijk ook zo zijn dat de bijwerkingen iets minder worden als je het wat langer gebruikt!
Veel succes in ieder geval!

----------


## krekel

Snipper, bedankt voor de reaktie ;-) ,ik heb gebeld naar hem en hij zei :neem een 1/2 tabletje.Maar ik had in bijsluiter op internet gekeken en daar staat 15 mg als dossis...... Dan ben je dood zeker????? Ik weet niet waarom ik daar zo op reageer????? Erg ambetant hoor

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Krekel,

Zyprexa is waarschijnlijk een vrij sterk middel als je het hebt gekregen om van je dip af te komen....hou er rekening mee dat je daar int begin heel 'zweverig' en wat 'zombieachtig' van kunt lopen...zo'n beetje groggy!
Dat komt gewook omdat je lichaam die stof niet gewoon is en eraan moet wennen....ook kan het zijn dat je er int begin wat extra slaperig van bent...maar aangezien je nu toch al zo moe loopt kan dat er ook nog wel effe bij hé!
Gewoon opbouwen zou ik zeggen...eerst wennen aan een halfje en daarna overstappen op een hele...maar dat zal je psycholoog ook wel gezegd hebben?
Wie weet ga je daarna opbouwen naar 15mg....das te zien hoe de werking evolueert!
Maar je echt geen zorgen maken,het zijn bijwerkingen en die verdwijnen meestal wel na een week ofzo...
Ik ben blij dat je hulp krijgt en aanvaard...dit is een goede stap in de goede richting;ik ben supertrots op je!!
Sterkte en hou moed maatje!

Liefs en dikke XXX Ag

----------


## krekel

EEEERRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGg bedankt voor een lief woord en wat steun!!!!!!!!!! Soms is een mens zo verdwaald in donkere sombere gedachten....Ik ga de moeilijke weg nemen en stoppen met die zyprexa omdat ik bang ben van dit medicijn...Ik wil niets bewijzen ,maar neem terug 2x daags sipralexa en soms lycanxia.Ik hoop hier mee der uit te komen... het ging vroeger, moet nu ook lukken. :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Krekel,

Waarom? Waarom geef je die Zyprexa geen kans door het op te bouwen?
Als dat jouw keuze is sta ik natuurlijk achter je en ik ben trots te horen dat je de 'strijd' aangaat....is idd héél moeilijk als je met donkere,sombere gedachten loopt...
Ik wens je héééééééééééééééél veel sterkte en succes met je 'strijd',maar je komt er wel maatje  :Wink: 

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Wel zorgen dat je nu die sipralexa IEDERE dag regelmatig neemt hé...hihi...
Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## krekel

Alle dagen 2 stuks...maar draaien en MOE? Niet normaal hoor??????????

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Krekel,

Je hebt me verteld dat je die sipralexa tot voor kort heel onregelmatig,sommige dagen zelfs niet,innam...hierdoor kun je dus draaierig zijn en wat zweverig,zombie-achtig etc...omdat je lichaam bezig is te 'wennen' aan die nieuwe stoffen.
Dit duurt meestal maar een weekje,soms 2,daarna ga je je weer 'normaal' voelen en na 3 weken tot een maand ga je ook de werking ervan gewaar worden....geef het even tijd aub maatje!
En die moeheid....is dat niet een heleboel stress die er momenteel uitkomt???
Daar kun je doodmoe van lopen,maar is wel een teken van 'verwerkingsproces'...als die moeheid echt maar aan blijft houden,dan eens raad vragen aan je dokter! Voorlopig zou ik toch écht even naar je lichaam luisteren en zoveel mogelijk rusten en herstellen van je ongeval!

Dikke knuf en liefs
Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi,
> 
> mijn broer heeft dit ook een tijdje moeten gebruiken. Hij werd er ook heel erg moe van. Als je hier ongerust over bent, moet je dat gewoon tegen je arts zeggen hoor! Het is niet de bedoeling dat je je er nog beroerder door gaat voelen natuurlijk. Maar soms is het helaas zo dat je de medicijnen gewoon nodig hebt en de bijwerkingen moet je dan voor lief nemen... Zo lang je er maar wel baat bij hebt.
> Het kan natuurlijk ook zo zijn dat de bijwerkingen iets minder worden als je het wat langer gebruikt!
> Veel succes in ieder geval!


Ik sluit me volledig aan bij de goede raad van Snipper!!!
Ag Xx

----------


## robin13861

Zyprexa - http://ttphamstore.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Flogiston

Aha, opnieuw een spambot aan het werk.

Lieve mensen, negeer de reactie van robin13861 en klik NIET op die link. robin13861 is geen mens maar een spambot.

----------


## delavned

*Goedkope Zyprexa tabletten, beste prijs van Zyprexa*

----------


## delavned

*Goedkope Zyprexa tabletten, beste prijs van Zyprexa*

----------

